# New CM Cosmos coming with native 120.3 rad support



## sladesurfer (Jan 19, 2008)

Coolermaster will bring out a new version of the cosmos, it will have 5,25" bays from top to bottom (gone are the hdd "boxes") and the top will support a 120.3 rad without any sort of modding   More pics http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/01/18/cooler_master_tinkers_with_cosmos_spawns_cosmos_s/1


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 19, 2008)

Which flavor rads will it be compatable with? Black Ice and Thermochill spacings are not interchangable...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Which flavor rads will it be compatable with? Black Ice and Thermochill spacings are not interchangable...



dont know but its cool looking 

Edit: no more nutkick


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 19, 2008)

Agreed! 

I'll take it if the mounting holes are a match for my BIX triple!!


----------



## panchoman (Jan 19, 2008)

whoa, thats awesome!


----------



## BullGod (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah this is an awesome case. I loved the original Cosmos, but I really hate doors on cases. This one from what I've seen so far hasn't got a front door and that rad setup is probably one of the best ideas I've seen in new cases so far. It will probably cost an arm and a leg tho...


----------



## aspire (Jan 23, 2008)

$260 is what I've heard mention of...


----------

